
Lytro - coming shortly. - sahillavingia
http://www.lytro.com/?19th
======
Egregore
Can you please hint what it will be?

~~~
martey
From their Twitter feed, I found this AllThingsD article:
[http://allthingsd.com/20111003/camera-start-up-lytro-
fueling...](http://allthingsd.com/20111003/camera-start-up-lytro-fueling-up-
for-launch/)

